# My big family :p



## xtina127 (Dec 20, 2011)

I have two dogs Missy(Female Labx) and Mia(Female Yorkie), two ferrets Rickey(Female) and Baby(Male),my cat Sophia(Female siamese x), and three other cats living with me, Princess, Pepirka, and Rose. (all female)
And soon will be getting a betta.


----------



## Badjer (Oct 25, 2011)

Ooo ferrets! I've always wanted one, but my mother has heard too many ferret horror stories. You have some cute babies.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Awwwwww..... Your furballs are all very sweet.


----------



## xtina127 (Dec 20, 2011)

MY 2 ferrets are little angels  they do not bite.. ferrets who bite where abused or not trained.. you must train them just as you would a puppy not to bite. The big problem with ferrets is they are alot of work, a double ferretnation cage is the only cage I would use for a ferret and they cost $200-400 depends.. they MUST have their litterboxes changed once per day min. fresh food and a water bottle and bowl aviable at all times.. 4 hours during the day of play time. as well a ferret proofed area they are excape artest. they need vet care, they get their needles as a dog would. they need high quality food. not cheep :/ ferrets are alot of work. But I love them and wouldn't not have one at this point


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

I've owned 8 ferrets in my lifetime, amazing animals. If I didn't have so many pets, I'd own ferrets again <3 Gorgeous pets you have there!!


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

ive never owned a ferret but i had one show up on my back porch one night. at the time my mother called animal control. they came, got it, and left and another ferret showed up on my porch. now if they didnt let the first one out of their van down the street from before they prob. thought we were trying to get rid of our ferrets because my mom had called them back saying there was another ferret on her porch. lol


----------



## VikingPrincess (Aug 26, 2011)

Awww,cute! I love ferrets. I would love one someday...in the far future.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Cute babies there  The siamese kittie is such a cutie


----------

